

Reining in the NSA - hownottowrite
http://www.nybooks.com/blogs/nyrblog/2015/jun/02/nsa-surveillance-congress-sunset/

======
GeorgeOrr
I've always wondered if it would make sense to sunset all laws. I know there
are laws that are uncontroversial, but if so then there wouldn't be a problem
with getting them renewed.

On the other hand, many laws get passed and are uncontroversial when they are
enacted but become controversial later. They ought to be up for re-discussion.

